# Finally, ready for publication! My Cable Wrap pattern - knit



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I first posted this several months ago and promised to have a pattern available. I had no idea it would take me this long! But, Sue, (watsie) finished her test knit and posted it a few days ago and now I finally have it up on Ravelry.

I made it with just one color and Sue used two. Love the way her's looks!

$6.00

link: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-wrap-6

Please let me know if you have any questions about the pattern. The cable design looks difficult, but it really isn't. And yes, I could watch television and knit at the same time!

Thanks for looking and have a beautiful day.

JanetLee


----------



## nancyj (Aug 24, 2014)

Beautiful! I'm on my way to Ravelry right now


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Beautiful and thank you for the pattern. I can't wait to try it.

Linda


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

That's a lovely cable


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Well, that’s a work of art! Beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Please don’t hesitate to ask questions if you have them.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

You deserve a night on the town! Or at least a gooey dessert after lunch! Great job!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> You deserve a night on the town! Or at least a gooey dessert after lunch! Great job!


Thank you! Actuallly I just had bbq and am now eating a chocolate! ????


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JanetLee, it's gorgeous. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nicely done. Congratulations on your pattern and wishing you lots of sales.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> JanetLee, it's gorgeous. Congratulations!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Very nicely done. Congratulations on your pattern and wishing you lots of sales.


Thank you! I would like lots of sales, but I figure it will start out slow most likely. Especially with the holiday coming up.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I first posted this several months ago and promised to have a pattern available. I had no idea it would take me this long! But, Sue, (watsie) finished her test knit and posted it a few days ago and now I finally have it up on Ravelry.
> 
> I made it with just one color and Sue used two. Love the way her's looks!
> 
> ...


It looks really good, JanetLee. Love those cables.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That looks fabulous. Congratulations on getting it on Ravelry. :sm24:


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful...Congratulations....


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

That is impressive! ????


----------



## omiegosh (Nov 25, 2012)

I’ve been looking for a button-down poncho forever. Love it! Time to stash dive!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Way to go JanetLee. Love this... wishing you success on your sales!


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

The seems to be a nice pattern! But it is very difficult to see the stitches and pattern when pictured in dark-colored yarn. Also the pictures are blurry. :sm02:


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Lovely poncho/wrap. I admired it the first time I saw that. Susan


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

I love it! Beautifully made!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Beautiful, JanetLee!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

korteruckmar said:


> The seems to be a nice pattern! But it is very difficult to see the stitches and pattern when pictured in dark-colored yarn. Also the pictures are blurry. :sm02:


Here you go!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That looks fabulous. Congratulations on getting it on Ravelry. :sm24:


Thanks Norma and Linda. It has been a long road, but hopefully now most of the speed bumps have been smoothed out.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

omiegosh said:


> I've been looking for a button-down poncho forever. Love it! Time to stash dive!


Thank you! Don't hesitate to ask questions. I am on here enough I will see them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-508994-1.html

Here is the one posted last week (I think). Sue used two colors. She spun and dyed the yarn herself.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yahoo! Lovely pattern. Sure to be a bit hit with the Ravelry crowd as well as the KPers.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Congratulations, it is lovely.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Going to have to run over to Ravelry and add that to my pattern stash!!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Very pretty, JanetLee. Well done. Hope you get lots of sales!!!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your new design, stunning! I am so glad it is published!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am glad it is finally "out there" for folks to enjoy.

I have several more patterns just about ready also. Hopefully they will all be just as well received.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful, love it!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Is beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Many thanks!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess I don't remember that you were going to publish a pattern. What a great accomplishment and what a great design. You are certainly a master of cables. Thank you for all your hard work ... and much success with sales.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I guess I don't remember that you were going to publish a pattern. What a great accomplishment and what a great design. You are certainly a master of cables. Thank you for all your hard work ... and much success with sales.


Thank you sweet lady! I have been working on this one for about 18 months. My part went all right, it was difficult finding someone willing to test such a large project. I was lucky to find two ladies willing to give it a chance.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful work, have added to my cart to buy on payday ☺


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> Beautiful beautiful work, have added to my cart to buy on payday ☺


Thank you! Please let me know if you have any questions about the pattern. Always willing to help and learn to make them better for everyone to use.


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

Very beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

iloveknitting72 said:


> Very beautiful!


Thank you. ????


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, that’s lovely! ????


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Pretty pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Altice said:


> Pretty pattern.


Thank you. :sm02:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Beautiful :sm02:


Thank you! :sm02:


----------

